# Sticky  New CITES laws



## ian14

Thought I would do a quick new thread in case people weren't aware. I knew it was impending but it seems to have come into force very quietly.
The old Control of Trade In Endangered Species Regulations 1997 is now obsolete as of 1st October 2018.
This has been replaced by the Control of Trade In Endangered Species Regs 2018.
The offences are still the same but crucially:

1) it is now an offence to transport for sale, so couriers will have to ensure that animals they are delivering have been legally sold
2) an offence to not publish the A10 number on adverts.

There are other new inclusions such as the power to ask the court to order a defendant to pay all costs for housing illegally kept live specimens when held for a prosecution and the power to determine which ports can be used to import and export CITES species.


----------



## aardvark28

Requirement for A10 numbers on advertisements is not yet law - as notified by DEFRA - it will become so once DEFRA/APHA have formally issued guidance on when and how this is applicable - we expect to get a further update from the authorities as to how this is progressing when we have the Sustainable Users Network meeting with them on 18th December.


----------

